# Maple Cracker/Cheese Platter



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Guess I haven't seen any turning lately and hopefully not the only one turning. So decided to post one of my turnings that I had commissioned and it is sold. It is a cheese and cracker or a chip and dip platter. I did turn a bowl for the dip to sit in the middle on the marble. It is 15" across. It has a cheese knife and lid to protect the cheese. Finish is one coat of Minwax Antique Oil followed by 5 coats of wipe on poly.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

BernieW said:


> Guess I haven't seen any turning lately and hopefully not the only one turning. So decided to post one of my turnings that I had commissioned and it is sold. It is a cheese and cracker or a chip and dip platter. I did turn a bowl for the dip to sit in the middle on the marble. It is 15" across. It has a cheese knife and lid to protect the cheese. Finish is one coat of Minwax Antique Oil followed by 5 coats of wipe on poly.


Very nice, I sold my lathe sevral years ago I just didn't use it much.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

You don't do a lot of turning with a router.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

That is for sure Derek. Michael I sold most of my other stuff and added a lathe so guess we went in the opposite direction.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I have been wanting a lathe for years now and starting to look around a little, would love to get into turning


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Sounds like a plan Warren. I would definitely look at the Delta 46-460 midi. It has 1 hp and reverse for sanding. Another fine one is the Jet 1220 Variable speed. It has a 3/4 hp motor but no reverse. Although I like it a lot if the Delta had been out when I bought I definitely would have bought that one.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice work.

I have a lathe that has about 4 inchss of dust on it. Since joining this forum and seeing work like yours, it has kindled an interest again.

Mike

PS I am reading the forums while watching TV (kind of forgot what I was doing) and when I saw the title of your thread, I thought; maple cracker and cheese... that sounds really good. Guess I must be hungry. ":^)


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thats funny Mike but you are right does sound like a good snack. You need to blow the dust off and start turning. Now I have to say my table saw, router table, planer and jointer have 4" of dust on them.


----------

